# b14 ga16det



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

my rides off the hook fo shizzle, custom front end from a 86' yugo hatchback...


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

here it is 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23923


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn bro... what r ur next plans for a ride?


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

sell the kit....go faster


----------

